# electronic door openers?



## nissanfromthefurture (Jan 30, 2005)

i have a 1999 nissan altima gxe and i wanted to know if there was some type of door kit that allows your doors to open without touching them. to be more presice, are there any lambo door kits that allow you to do this?


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

sure, but are you from the FURture, or the FUTURE???

btw: search and you will find, (a bunch of guys in the NYC)


----------

